# 1982 Seasquirt 17' Flats with 1988 Evinrude 112 and Trailer - $3495



## boatsofflorida (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello I Am Selling A 1982 Seasquirt 17' Flats with 1988 Evinrude 112 and Trailer. Comes With Motorguide Trolling Motor. One Of The Cleanest 1982's Around! Asking $3495 OBO. Please Call At (561) 309-5638 For More Information & Pictures!


----------

